# Lew I am "Speechless"



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Lew ,that was one of the nicest send out a person could get my friend.My wife will like the Godiva so much,our anniversary dinner she had a drink with godiva,and vanilla Vodka and she loved it so i know she will appreciate it so much.:biggrin:As for the cigars you put a big bruise on my wish list.:biggrin:Your "DON FRANCISCO"Lanceros look so good :dribble:I can't wait to fire one up...Lew that was a lot of my favorites and i really thank your generosity my brother of the leaf!!!Mike Wow These will take me a while to finish but i will love every minute of them Lew you are the MAN!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

wow lew is one hell of a contribution to this forum! with the likes of the gang from new york, the gcbac, charles and lew...NOBODY IS SAFE!

incredible hit lew


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

Very nice hit!! Paint is a most deserving botl.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Man that is off the HOOK!!!!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Thats a great hit Lew!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy Crap!!! Lew is seriously the man!!! He hits HARD!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

WOW i will post the pics from Lew as well later... that guy is on a rampage!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

wooo great hit, Lew is ripping everyone to shreds!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

wtg Lew, that is some bomb.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh Yeah!!!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Awesome hit...really quality stuff! Go Lew!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Lew's the $hit!Well done brother


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Lew has turned the entire board upside down


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Just awesome!!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice cigars and happy aniv. Enjoy those lanceros


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*Made that one count*

:dribble:


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

One hell of a hit


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

The Don has spoken again


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

dang paint !! nice hit brother, you deserve em


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

It was an easy list to work with. I had all that sht lying around. Just relax and enjoy my friend! :biggrin:


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Lew is "paint-ing" the board!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Just lying around thats crazy:brick:Are your cigars around here? i sure would like to purchase some to put some $$$ in your retirement fund:lol:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

sweet *and* tasty! enjoy....


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Great Job on the Anniversary hit there Lew---WTG Bud!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

you been blasted


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Outstanding lineup there!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Happy Anniversary to you and your wife... And Lew, another top-notch hit brother. You are definitely off the chain


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

AWESOME Lew.....you are the man......


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn you got beat hard:lol:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

excellent hit! Mike totally deserved it! Damn those lanceros look nice. The rest of it aint too shabby either. Well done


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

WOW! Lew is delivering one devastating hit after another!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Lew is taking the board by storm! I better start reinforcing the porch.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Now he's going after family members:wazzapp: That is a very kind hit. Way to go Lew.


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice hit!


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

wow lew thats incredible great hit , you had those just lieing around? oh my gosh thats incredible , you are truly a very generous character and we are all glad to have you around hey paint enjoy the smokes you deserve it


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Dang another insane hit from Lew...very nice


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

You were blasted bad with some great smokes those DF lanceros look great


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

awesome hit paint them are some fine looking smokes...lew has blown away some fine BOTL/SOTL...WTG..lew


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice work Lew....finally found a way to shut him up...bomb'd into SPEECHLESSNESS!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome collection of bombing material. That's one helluva hit, Lew!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Mike, 
Lew has rather spoiled you!! :biggrin:

Nicely done Lew!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

holy crap...very nice


----------

